# Where to go in downtown Seattle, WA?



## kevin (Sep 21, 2014)

I find myself in downtown Seattle for a few days, and the place is flooded with coffee places. How to tell the good ones from the bad? Any recommendations? Any good roasters with attached coffee-shops in the downtown area?

In an effort to avoid the 2 Starbucks on every block, I went to a Cherry Street Coffee House today and had a black americano, which was very inoffensive and quite pleasant but without a particularly distinctive flavour (I described it as a "session coffee" if you know what I mean...).


----------



## kevin (Sep 21, 2014)

As a follow-up to this, I ended up going to a couple of the Cherry Street outlets (the americano I had at 5th & Denny was much more flavourful then the earlier one at 5th & Olive) and also the Pioneer Square branch of Slate Coffee Roasters (http://www.slatecoffee.com/pages/pioneer-square-cafe) which was absolutely gorgeous and well worth the trip to that end of downtown Seattle. I ended up watching them make a chemex whilst they were making my americano (I think on a Slayer) and had an all-round good experience. Delicious strawberry pastry as well.


----------

